# ??? Ulta rewards points??



## PURPLEQUEEN (May 3, 2011)

Does anyone know what the ulta rewards card Is all about and can u explain how I use my points? Thank you so much


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

you get points for the money you spend there, after a certain amount of points you get a free item.  I'm pretty sure that's it, I know they changed it recently, but I think that was just a readjustment of the levels.


----------



## YoursEvermore (May 4, 2011)

It's kind of like the Sephora Beauty Insider card (if you're familiar with that.. if not, it's just like what Bonnie said - only for Sephora stores).

Ulta should send you a catalog in the mail and it'll have a coupon on the front page at the bottom. It'll give a number in the lower right hand corner, anywhere from 1 to 6 (or 7 - can't remember). And then you flip to the middle of the catalog and it'll give you columns of stuff to pick your free item from, depending on what level you're at. So, if the little box on the front says "2" you get to pick an item from column 2. The more money you spend in a quarter, the higher your level is and the cooler your free gift is. Then you just take the coupon to the store and get your freebie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 1, 2011)

Just an update on anyone who was still wondering about the reward program and the changes it has gone through.  I emailed Ulta asking them about it and this was their response:

[SIZE=small]500 points equals $4 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]1000 points equals $9 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]2000 points equals $20 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]3000 points equals $32 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]4000 points equals $45 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]7500 points equals $100 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]You can also redeem points for various salon services ranging from haircuts and highlights to facials and eye treatments.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]To redeem your reward points you would do so during check out.  The cashier should be asking you if you want redeem any points.  You can start redeeming points once you accumulate 500 rewards.[/SIZE]


----------



## socialitedreams (Jun 1, 2011)

@bonnie i work at ulta and i know nothing about what you just posted....that isn't policy at any ulta that i know of. 

you just use your card each time you shop or we look up your account and for every $50 that you spend in a quarter you go up a level.  depending on what level you are at, depends on the freebies you get.  level one you get items that cost like $5 (ulta nail polish, cotton pads, etc), level 2 lip glosses and stuff that cost under $10, etc on up to level 6 where you can get flat irons and perfumes.  It's also how you get coupons sent in the mail to you.  

For level 1 or 2, you can choose to use it as a coupon instead of getting a freebie if you want, if it's printed on the reward certificate.   

basically you just have the card to track money spent and get goodies from it each quarter.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 1, 2011)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just an update on anyone who was still wondering about the reward program and the changes it has gone through.  I emailed Ulta asking them about it and this was their response:

[SIZE=small]500 points equals $4 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]1000 points equals $9 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]2000 points equals $20 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]3000 points equals $32 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]4000 points equals $45 off[/SIZE]

[SIZE=small]7500 points equals $100 off[/SIZE]
1 point equals $1 right? Yikes then on their tier. You spend $500 to earn 500 points and only get $4 off?!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't think so honestly, there's no way I've spent 500 bucks there, maybe half that if that.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *socialitedreams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @bonnie i work at ulta and i know nothing about what you just posted....that isn't policy at any ulta that i know of.
> 
> ...



Theres 2 different reward "plans"  Maybe that is how it is where you live.  This email was straight from corporate.


----------



## socialitedreams (Jun 1, 2011)

i wonder is that only online or something?  that could be it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   @bonnie


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 1, 2011)

No they said it was for in store use, I just ask to use my rewards when I go to pay


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe it's different here on the west coast


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jun 2, 2011)

Also for anyone who doesn't know, you can stack your rewards with Ulta coupons!


----------



## sleepyndoc (Jul 17, 2011)

No, you get 4 points per dollar spent.  And once you start using your rewards number, Ulta will send you snail mail catalogs with bonus points offers.  I just got one with 5x bonus points.  As for the poster who works at Ulta and says this isn't the program - Ulta offers two different rewards programs depending on the part of the country where you live.  There is Ultamate rewards (this program, where you get different $$ off at different spending levels) and the Club at Ulta, where you get quarterly certificates for products.  I much prefer the rewards program - combining a sale, ulta reward dollars, and my points earned last year, I purchased a Chi flat iron for my daughter for only $15!!!  I time my purchases - for example, right now Redken is buy 2 get 1 free, and with 5x bonus points, I stocked up on my Redken products.  I do the same when the Pur Minerals foundation I use goes on sale - that 's usually in conjunction with a bonus points offer as well.


----------



## Noahsmommy3 (Jan 2, 2012)

@bonnie This is the best answer to the question!  Thank you for posting this.  I always forget how much each level of points is worth.  BTW...this rewards program is totally worth it if you go there often, or even if it's only once in awhile.  I get my hair done there, and I can get a free haircut every other time by redeeming my points.  Thank you again for the info.


----------



## Rikkitikki (Oct 9, 2012)

I came across this thread when looking for how the points work. Just wanted to post the changes as of April 2012 for anyone else that might stumble across this: https://www.ulta.com/ulta/myaccount/loyalty_terms.jsp?planId=2


----------



## lyn reid (Sep 15, 2013)

Ulta Beauty wants to steal money from all of their loyalty program members and it is their POLICY. 

I went to Ulta Beauty this weekend to buy a handful of items.  The total came to $50 or so.

The cashier processed my order and charged me.  Then, when she gave me the receipt, she told me I now have 200 points.  I asked, â€œWhat does that mean to me?â€  She said I can save $6 on my next purchase there.  Oh,  I then asked how many points I had before I purchased my $50 worth of items today.  She told me I had 140 points and could have saved $3. 

I asked her why she didnâ€™t tell me this when she scanned my card.  Clearly, if a customer has earned the dollar rewards, it would be ideal to know when we are purchasing the items.  YOU KNOW WHAT SHE SAID?  She told me, â€œWe are not allowed to tell customers that.  We all had to sign a POLICY stating that we would NOT tell customers they can save money on their purchases.â€  

REALLY?   Ulta Beauty knows we have earned the points and dollars off.  They also know if they donâ€™t tell us, many wonâ€™t use them and they will EXPIRE, which they clearly HOPE happens.

I wonâ€™t shop there anymore.  QVC has a lot of the same products CHEAPER even with Shipping &amp; Handling.  If they want to rip of customers who have earned points through their loyalty program so much they put a POLICY in place, that speaks volumes about their leadership and management.  It tells me they are crooks. I am done there.  NO more.  But I will go back this week and buy a $6 item so I can use up my $6 rewards â€¦ and Iâ€™ll wait for the cashier to process it, then tell her I WANT TO USE THE POINTS ON this purchase otherwise Iâ€™ll return it and come back in 2 minutes with the same items to buy.

Yes, we customers can play the game, too â€¦ once we know their POLICY.


----------



## 19ten20 (Sep 15, 2013)

This used to confuse me too. Til I found out that there are two separate Ulta Reward programs depending on region. See the part of the official Ulta website that explains this as it is very confusing. Many of the SAs in Ulta do not not that there are two different programs. In Arizona, our Ulta uses a program that gives you a free product of varying values depending on how much you have spent in the last 3 months. You only have a month to redeem the product. According to Ulta's website, all Ulta stores will switch to the points based program in the future where you can save on each purchase.


----------

